# The Two most important preps...



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Are love and kindness. 

I lost everything in the flood that Sandy made. My apartment filled with seven feet of water. I walked home up to my chest in ice cold ocean water in a black out to get home to rescue what I could before the flood reached my home. I grabbed what I could and then the water started coming through the windows. I ran to higher ground, 10 minutes later the front door busted open and the apartment flooded with water. 

I made a go-bag the night before and that was the best thing. Make a go bag and have it ready. All I was able to get out with were my go-bag, the clothes on my back, a sleeping bag, and my guitar. 

We had no electric until last night, no hot water until two days ago, and we still have no heat. 

Look up Breezy Point, Rockaway, Gerritsen Beach, and Staten Island to see what we went through and are still going through. We had three deaths in my Neighberhood.

Things I learned from real life experience:

*Firstly and mostly:*
Love and kindness are the only things that will save any of us. Preps fail. If it was not for my neighberhood coming together to help each other and then eventually the red cross, the military, the police, and the sanitation department coming in to suppliment the areas that we could not handle ourselves then things would have gotten worse. 

*Make a go-bag:* 
If you do not know what these are then go to the mormon web sites and look them up. I would recomend reading any information the mormons have on prepping because they are very insightful and skilled in these skills. Reflecting on my experience I would suggest bagging most of the things in your go bag in various plastic bags to keep them dry. Add a whistle to the side of the bag incase you need to call out for help across long distances. Put all your important paperwork in folders and keep them in a place that can be accessed quickly. If you have all your important paperwork ogranized in folders before hand then you do not need to go searching for them, all you have to do is take the folder and pack it in your go bag. Important papers are birth certificates, passports, SS cards, and other hard to replace paper work. 

Pack small but energy packed foods in the go bag because small amounts of these will keep you alive longer. I had two tins of sardines, a packet of flattened bannas, and some bottled water. I would add peanut butter to that list. 

*Preps that failed:* 
Some of my preps failed or that gave spotty performance where: 

Gamma lids, they were hit or miss. I had oats, noodles, and flower in 5 gallon buckets with gamma lids. The noodles were completely soaked. The flower had a small leak and a small amount of flour was lost. The same with the oats, just a small amount of oats were damaged. 

Jars with screw top lids where mostly flooded out. Re-used pickle and jam jars were the absolute worst. Ball jars with dry goods in them did a great job keeping the water out. The old fashioned glass jars with the gasket and the wire clamp (help me with the name of them) worked well at keeping the water out. 

*Sleeping Bag:*
Get a sleeping bag and keep it where you can grab it on the run. It went down to 28 the other night when we had a snow storm and without heat the house was deathly cold. 

*Fuel Can:*
The gas shortage is still in effect here. We have the military here giving out emergency fuel. Get five or six portable fuel cans for porting gasoline. Five gallon cans proved more useful then one gallon cans. 

*Generator:*
Get a generator. Make sure you have extra oil and a funnel on hand. Keep the generator in a safe dry place on high ground. Some of my neighbors had their generators break when they were flooded out and they were left with nothing.

*Syphon Pump:*
Get a syphon hand pump. We had to syphon gas for our generators from the cars that were totaled in the flood. Gasoline tastes nasty and I never want to taste that again. New cars have a block in the tank that prevents you from getting a tube down into the tank. Some people know how to pop that blocker out and get a tube into the tank and learning how to do that is something I am going to have to read up on. My friend and I went into the tank from an opening under the back seat. My other neighbor jacked his truck up and drilled a hole in the tank to get the gas.

*Buddy up:*
Things are easier with friends to network with. Some of my neighbors who seemed to be the nicest and most generous people before the crisis showed their true selfish colors during the crisis. I was lucky enough to buddy up with a friend on my block and we helped each other find gasoline, we shared gasoline, we shared tools, we shared man power when it came time to move heavy appliances, and we shared a few bottles of wine on some of the boring nights. No man is an island. The people who acted selfish or who were users quickly got cut off from the little network of support that had sprung up because they wore out people's good will and people's patience. 

*Storing Family Pictures:*
Seriously, if they are important to you do not store them in basements and if you store them in the attic store them in a flame retardent box to give them a chance to survive a house fire. Many people have been crying there eyes out over lost pictures here that it warrants passing the caution on to others. 

*Starting Over:*
Be prepared to start over from scratch with little or no money because that is the bottom line. All I can do is start over. Materially, I have little to nothing left. I am just happy to be alive.


I wont be on much to check on this thread.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Very useful information. I'm glad you are OK- and impressed you are so resourceful.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good to see you back. We were concerned.

Great summary of the situation. Thank you for your first hand experience and what you learned.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

CB - I'm so glad that you are OK and while it's devastating to lose everything - you still have your life and your mind intact so you can move up from there. Thank you for the ideas that you posted - and for showing us that it's not all anarchy there in the worst hit zones and people can still be good in those situations. May you be able to come back from this stronger and better than before.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

So sorry for your situation your in, I am thankful for your information. May I ask how old you are? starting over isn`t easy if your older. > Thanks and Blessings. > Marc


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

spring, I am 37.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your experience. I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you City for finding time, during all your troubles, to stop in and share your experiences and insights. Some valuable, real life information there. I'm real glad to hear you're OK.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Good to hear from you CB. Glad you are keeping your wits about you. Stay safe and pop in when you can.

Prayers!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry you were hit so hard. Thanks for letting everyone know you made it thru OK. Many inquired about you. Congrats on getting thru it so well, you seem in good spirits and have a very good attitude overall for what you went thru. Siphoning gas out of ruined vehicles for the generator was genius. Wading thru chest deep flood water was very dangerous. You are lucky you didn't encounter a manhole with the cover off or something.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

So glad to hear you are okay. What a useful post - thank you. I hope things improve where you are.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you everyone.

Anarchy can break out. there were stabbings in areas outside my neighberhood over fights on the gas station line. In some areas people put up signs "You loot, we shoot" and they ment it. One guy in Rockaway was gaurding his house with a compound bow.

My neighberhood is tight and most of the families have lived here for 100 years. We have always taken care of ourselves for the most part. The day of the storm we already had the evacuation shelter manned with volunteers and volunteers where driving around picking up the elderly to take them to the shelter. Two days after the storm there were resource stations set up by the people of the community to give out food, clean water, clothes, and other needed things. Once those post were established all the red cross and the military had to do was drop stuff at those posts the community made and community volunteers handed them out. Someone was even going around in a riding mower with a wagon tied to the back of it going down each block offering dry socks, food, garbage bags, and drinking water.

If we sat around waiting or the gov to do evertyhing for us we would be dead by now. The mayor came here and he did not really care about what we were all going through. The mayor is selfish and out of touch with real people. I took some oil paint and painted a "Bloomberg Sucks!" sign and hung it on my fence.Sometimes people drive by and cheer for the sign.

We have even been teaming up to help the garbage men load the garbage into the trucks on our block. Every little bit helps. Civil servents are real people also and they have their problems at home because of the storm so they need whatever help we can give. Now is not the time to sit on our butts like slugs and say that this or that is not our job, it is our job because we live here and this is our home.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Awww, man! I was hoping that things had been okay for you, Citybound. I'm so sorry for all that you've endured. How nice of you to think to share your experiences in the hope of preventing future heartache for the rest of us. It does take a special kind of person to think about others when everything has been lost. 

We've all been following the storm's aftermath here at HT and through other media outlets. The images are devastating, but the stories of people banding together have given me hope that folks can come together while in the midst of adversity. I truly wish you the best in putting your life back together. Please let us know if there is some way that we might be able to help you.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I fogot to share how most of us are staying warm. The gas is still running so most of us have been putting a pot of water on each of the four burners on the stove boiling water. The steam fills the house and warms it up. It is all we could do and in the snow storm it helped a lot.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


> thank you everyone.
> 
> Anarchy can break out. there were stabbings in areas outside my neighberhood over fights on the gas station line. In some areas people put up signs "You loot, we shoot" and they ment it. One guy in Rockaway was gaurding his house with a compound bow.
> 
> ...


Awesome, and shows the Can Do, rather than Waiting spirit. I see that your neighborhood is doing fine in the people department. That is really good to hear.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Mo cows. The wost part of walking a far distance chest deep in ice cold water is the weight of your clothes. You would not believe how heavy they can get and how exhausting it becomes to force yourself through water in wet clothes. I almost fell over from the weight and the exhaustion, but I could not take them off because the water was ice cold. I was cold, my legs and feet were going numb but if I took the clothes of I would have been too cold.

I woman died in her car from exposure. The flood came quick around her and once the water hit the computer of the car everything in the car shuts down. The water was holding the door shut and she could not open the window because it was electric so she was trapped. By morning she was dead.

If you can keep something in your car that can break the window if you need to get out in an emergency. A hammer would be a good choice.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Angie, in my opinion and experience the only sytem that really works well is a large grass roots system with a smaller governing body at the top. With the push to give more power and responsibility to the federal government society is becoming weaker. We really could have used the boyscouts and the girl scouts in a time like this, but sadly those grassroots safety nets have been almost destroyed. My friend's grandson is a boy scout and he came in from New Jersey to aid the national guard in breezy point. If we had 10 boy scouts and 10 girl scouts during the worst of this storm aftermath they could have been a great help.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

CB--I'm so very grateful that you are safe! I hope you were able to also save your bunny.

Keep us updated.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Any way we can help you?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am fine Bajiay, thank you. I just have to take some time to climb out of this mess. It is a chance to start a new and better life and for that I am deeply greatful.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

foaly, I gave the rabbit away to an animal lover a week before the storm. The rabbit is still alive and well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad your alright Citybound...Hugs for everything youve been/have gonethrough.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Citybound thank you for checking in! We were all glad to hear that you had survived the flooding, but when we heard what area you lived in we were afraid you had been hit hard. I am sorry to hear that our concerns were justified.

A few threads for you to browse in if you have the time: I think I missed one but I am not sure.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...ies/463062-city-bound-where-you-ny-state.html
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...-emergency-preparedness/463053-citybound.html
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...gletree/462971-happy-birthday-city-bound.html
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/462639-storm-check.html


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

my family is up north in south jersey. freinds in NY. I pray all the time for ALL of you and your families. Please be safe and know MNAY people are praying for you. Mymom just cleaned out a closet last night to donate clothes. Her work has 7000 people staing there as volunteers to cook for 50,000 people each day. She and others are doing what they can for her "neighbors" PLease know you are cared for soooo much by strangers


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

CB - so good to hear that you are okay! Thanks for taking the time to offer such useful info!

Had you said that your apartment was in a basement?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

cindy, i had an apartment in a basement. it is gone now. I am going to get a cot, a slop sink and a stove and get the place some-what habitable before winter sets in. 

I was down in my apartment and I looked out my window and the flood water was a foot high against the window, then it started lowing in like a water fall over my widow sills. That was when I ran to higher ground.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Case, jersey shore was hit hard. I am happy to hear the community is taking care of each other.

Along the whole east coast, Staten Island in NYC had the most deaths from the storm. I really feel bad for those people. A young mother from staten island tried to escape from her house with her two young children and the flood waters ripped her children right out of her arms. The kids were found dead some distance from where they were swept away.

I mentioned the whistle for the go bag because today I was talking with a friend who was telling me that his 80 year old neighbor had to climb up into his attic to escape the flood waters and he was yelling out for help from a tiny window at night in a black out. People need to be able to find you in the dark or at long distances


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

So happy and relieved to hear that you are alive and unharmed. I am very sorry for all that you have lost. 
It may not seem like it now, but it has been my experience that when I look back on things, some of the worst things that have happened to me, ended up working out to some of the best things that happened to me. I sincerely hope that this is the case for you and that you have nothing but good fortune from here on......


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

It would be nice to be able to help you specifically. Is there a box number or somewhere that we can send you things you need? Make a list.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you. that is nice of you sanza, but I do not need anything. I will try to salvage the little that is left and then just buy what I need as i go along. Thank you though.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

City Bound, you are a good man. Please take care of yourself. As you help others, others like to help as well. Please remember that as you start piecing your life back together. I'm sure you could use some good preps about now, or the means to obtain them.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

City Bound said:


> Are love and kindness.
> 
> I lost everything in the flood that Sandy made. My apartment filled with seven feet of water. I walked home up to my chest in ice cold ocean water in a black out to get home to rescue what I could before the flood reached my home. I grabbed what I could and then the water started coming through the windows. I ran to higher ground, 10 minutes later the front door busted open and the apartment flooded with water.
> 
> ...


Thank you, City Bound. This is probably the most useful post we've had on here in ages (along those from the folks who suffered through Irene).

Our church is putting together donations. What would you suggest are the most helpful things to send?

May God bless you and help you and your friends and neighbors get into a warm, dry place of your own again.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Oh wow. So glad you're okay. Thank you for all your useful info! 
Keep us updated on how you're doing!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read that you lost everything, but so glad to read that you had a go-to bag/BOB. You made a good point about the lady who died trapped in her car. We have a tool in our glove boxes that will cut seat belts and break out a window, but I sure hope we never have to use it.

Do you have a PayPal account? I know I'd love to send a small donation to help you start over, and I'm sure I'm not the only one. You can PM me if you don't want to post it on the board. 

Thanks for taking the time to update us all, and again I'm very sorry for your horrible loss.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, please consider PayPal. I almost asked the same but worried you wouldn't divulge an address after what you said. Lots of us would be happy to help out.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Stef said:


> Thank you, City Bound. This is probably the most useful post we've had on here in ages (along those from the folks who suffered through Irene).
> 
> Our church is putting together donations. What would you suggest are the most helpful things to send?
> 
> May God bless you and help you and your friends and neighbors get into a warm, dry place of your own again.


Steff, who does your church want to donate to and to where? If most places are like my area then people are in need of contractor bags. People have been going through bags like crazy as they clean up the mess. 

The red cross flooded us in blankets then the army came and dropped off some nice warm wool blankets. The red cross and the city have been giving out free cleaning kits and bleach so in this area so there is not too much of a need or those things, although they are still needed. 

There were so many clothes donations in this area that they packed up the extras in a few 18 wheelers to take to jersey, long island, and other areas that need them more, although clothes are still needed and welcomed.

Donate whatever you think will help, because it is the spirit and love in the giving that means the most. One day i was riding my bike down the street and some women stopped me and gave me a little brown bag lunch. These women were just everyday women that got together and made brown bag lunches on their own time and went door to door offering them to people. They were not paid to do it, they did it because they care and that is what counts. The peanut butter and jelly sandwich in that brown bag filled my heart as well as my belly.

little things count. Just give from the heart.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you for the offer to give donations to pay pal, but that is not allowed on HT and if it was I would have to politely decline. I am getting by and I will rebuild as I go. I do not need much to live. I live a pretty simple life. 

I fished out my cast iron frying pan and my favorite spachula, so I am a happy camper. That cast iron pan can survive an a-bomb attack and just need to be reseasoned.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

City Bound, HT does not sponsor fund raisers and usually shut them down as there have been a couple of scams that were from even old members.

But if people want to contact you via PM, and co-ordinate something with you. That is a different matter. 
So clean out your PM box as much as possible and let people contact you, if they wish.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I really hope you will reconsider allowing us to help in some way. you are a very respected and cared about person here. We are all very happy that you are alive and well. I know from your declines of offers to help you are also a proud man, but remember to be proud to be a part of HT and maybe you will allow us to show you how proud we are that you are a part of our lives.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you angie.

Seriously folks, I do not need any money or things. What little I need I can buy once I get my apartment rebuilt and the more expensive stuff I need I will aquire in time as I take it day by day. 

The outpouring of good will and love that you have all expressed is more then I could ever ask for and my heart is warmed by your warmth and compassion.That is a beautiul gift and I thank you for it.

All I ask is that you all keep coming around to HT and continue to make it a warm and enjoyable place to visit.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

So very glad that you okay... and Thank you for taking the time to share with us what worked and what didn't.... Prayers for you and the folks in your neighborhood


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

CB- would you have a charity where donations would be good? Some place you know has been doing good work? 
You have lifted me up and I really appreciate it.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Where I Want, I am really not sure. The volunteer fire department has been working night and day and they have set up and run one of the resource centers. I can check with them to see if they will take a donation then I will pm you if they do.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

CB - Also consider that you are in the trenches - and can help us help other people directly. If people were to send you money, you could also share it with your neighbors and others you know who are really in need. Think about it!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Once Sandy hit the Fan, I started thinking of everyone I 'know' in the NYC area... thought about you, and hoped your preps allowed you to fare a bit better than the rest.

Glad you made it!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

A few more tips I just recalled:

If you wear glasses get yourself a spare pair or maybe two spare pairs. If you lose your glasses you are in trouble. Thankfully i never lost my glasses during the hurricane. I did have two hats that both blew right of my head and vanished over some houses. So, I tied a string to my glasses and then anchored it to my belt loop. 

Keep one of those good quality LED keychain lights on your keychain. I have one and that little thing was right at my side when I needed it and it was a real help.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Where I Want, I am really not sure. The volunteer fire department has been working night and day and they have set up and run one of the resource centers. I can check with them to see if they will take a donation then I will pm you if they do.


Thank you- I would be honored to contribute.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks tex. the go-bag was the best prep I had and it worked great. It helped me save my lap top, my camera, and important paperwork.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I just recalled that my trak phone was the only phone that was getting perfect service. My trak phone and my neighbor's trak phone had normal service while verizen was completely down and other services were spotty.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow You really have been put thru it. It is hard to fight back the tears reading what you went thru. I am so sorry that you had to go thru this and all the poor people that had to also. I have been thru a few devastations to, and it always seemed to make me stronger. I sure hope your rainbow will shine thru very shortly. I am with everyone else here, I would love to send you something that you might need. Maybe after things are better than they are now, you will change your mind. Please take care!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks for posting your experience. 

Many years ago I went thru a similar experience when a wind storm destroyed my home. At the time I was devastated to lose everything, but in the long run I enjoyed getting all new stuff.

I hope your experience treats you well in the long run.

Today it's easy to scan and save your photo's online. I have an account at angelfire where I keep copies of ALL my photos, hundreds of them. Any time I need a new copy or a relative wants a copy, it's simple to go to the online walmart photo store and order copies that are delivered right to my door. Small copies are only .08 each, can't beat the price.

I've also scanned copies of important documents such as BC's, DC's, marriage lic, etc. They won't be originals, but a copy will provide info to many places. 

I also keep a list of items on the web. IF a tornado took out my home, I'd have a complete list of belongings to provide to an insurance agent (IF I ever get homeowners insurance! lol)

Having it all on a web page gives me access to it from ANY internet connection. I could go to a library and print out the pages I needed.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

City Bound, I'd wondered if you were all right, knowing where you live. Glad to hear that you made it through. Rebuilding will take time, but I know you will come through it all and be stronger for it. If you do find you need a hand up, please PM - I'd be proud to help.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It is Great to hear from You. Please, when you are ready, I have many things that you might be able to use, cast iorn pans, warm clothing (Dh grew out of) tools ect. -we have it. I'll send you,just let me know where.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

City Bound, you share an inspiring story. Your attitude and knowledge will get you through this horrible trial.

You are in my prayers. GOD bless you as you rebuild and restock. You are rebuilding your same apartment?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

City Bound said:


> I just recalled that my trak phone was the only phone that was getting perfect service. My trak phone and my neighbor's trak phone had normal service while verizen was completely down and other services were spotty.


This was our experience on Long Island as well. A friend said that TrakPhone works off of all of the towers whereas the other services only use their own - although I heard that all of the towers eventually opened to each other to help out (not sure if that was true or not). We have prepaid phones here - Virgin Mobile and Boost and they didn't work until we got power back a few days later.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

City Bound, I am so glad to see your post this morning and heartbroken for you and all who have lost so much. Your story and your amazing 'chin-up' strength are much to ponder.
I think we are all feeling so inadequate in our warm comfort and want to reach out in a personal way. Little tidbits like hand & foot warmers or a jar of homemade jelly might bring a little comfort, if you'd allow us. Stay well sweet man, it appears a lot of folks have you in prayers.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm sure you know that i will help you also CB. ~Georgia.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

CB, glad you are oky or as well as one can be after this. Thank you so much for sharing your experience--gives me a good perspective on things i might need to change. Regardless of what people say in this country about the mentality of humans, I still believe in times of trouble most will pull together and work for the good of all. Sometimes here lately it doesnt feel that way but I think when push comes to shove we are all in the same boat when a disaster strikes. You will always have those that dont but I think the majority have a heart.

I too would like to help if there is anything i can send or do

Again thanks, and God Bless


----------



## memajar (Dec 29, 2007)

Not to highjack this site but if you want to help I have Facebook page of a women and group that are working hard in the recovery of sandy. Not to brag one of my sons has worked and sent down 3 trucks and trailer of food, clothing and cleaning supplies that he helped set up. He's been down to long island twince with the trucks and now has collected money for a brown bag event. I am so proud of my son and all that have helped him be able to do this. Read the Facebook page of Caren Peet or my sons Brian Jardin and you will see that New York people and others all over the world do stick together. Peace and love to all mankind.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you for all the prayers, they tickle my insides.

Memajar, thank you son or me. Every little bit helps.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

wormlady said:


> City Bound, you share an inspiring story. Your attitude and knowledge will get you through this horrible trial.
> 
> You are in my prayers. GOD bless you as you rebuild and restock. You are rebuilding your same apartment?


I am going to rebuild in the same apartment. 

I actually feel spoiled, because I have a couch to sleep on while other people have lost there houses and are sleeping in their broken down cars.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you everyone for your kind words and offers. You are all good people.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm so glad you are okay CB. Thanks for taking the time to check in with your experiences and advice ..... and thanks for relating the 'can-do' spirit of yourself and your friends and neighbours. :goodjob:

.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

So glad you are Ok! What a harrowing thing you went through! I am so sorry for everything you lost!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Really glad to hear that you are OK and that you will be able to pick up the pieces.

And a huge thank you for sharing your first hand experiences of what worked and didn't, and also of how your community has pulled together to get through it.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

CB glad to hear from you and I hope you continue to recover from this latest storm. If there is anything I can do to help, let me know. I know useful items would be trash bags, paint brushes, paint rollers, bleach, hammers, etc. Having been without a liveable home for a while, I needed the very basics.
Is there a place we can donate items to that is in your area and would make sure the items go to those in need?

take care and remember we are here if you want to talk, or get ideas/help!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

City Bound- I too am so glad you made it through this disaster! Your willing attitude to help others and positive mind towards the future are to be admired.Thankyou for sharing and suggesting some things to put in a "go bag" if one had to leave in a hurry and evacuate. It is something we all need to do. I pray you and others caught in this disaster will be able to rebuild their lives. Have a good day now and in the future.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Please allow us to help you, You are like family to a lot of us, and what is family for if not to help out each other in times of need.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope you are doing OK. It must be a serious challenge right now for everyone. Winter is going to be hard for many.
I understand you're not needing help from us, but I do hope that when you have time, you will provide us with places that will use money donations to good effect. It is always like sending money down a black hole when donating to the Red Cross- they do good work when needed but I never feel that they are as efficient as they could be. 
And there are so many unfilled needs that get overlooked unless someone is on the spot.
The best to you.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Glad you are ok....very scary long ordeal.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I seriously do not need anything except a little more peace of mind. 

Things are getting better. A friend of friend dropped off six boxes of his old clothes. I am set with clothes. Things are looking up. Black friday is coming and I will replace some things I need then.

I am not sure who you should donate to. The red cross have been helping. They fed me this afternoon and shared some cheer. I will try to get some info on how to donate to the volunteer fire department in my area when I can.

One thing I am noticing about donations from observing all the people around me is that donations are good and bad. People are taking more then they need, they are being wasteful, they are being greedy. It is not right. it makes me angry. Some people are just taking everything because it is free regardless if they need it or not. It is becoming wasteful. On the other hand though, there are good people who are only taking what they need and no more then that. So, be careful with donation because they can just be wasted love and resources. If you want to give, give wisely.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

lmrose, seriously I think the go-bag is the first prep a person needs to make a part of their mentality. When all else fails the bottom line is that you need to run. 

Imagine if it was the end of the world and your survial compound was flooding or if it caught on fire, you would have to get out of danger quick and what you leave behind may not be there when you look back.

One thing that happened in this storm is that things floated up and banged on the ceilings and things smashed together as the waters trashed them about. Personally, I think the banging may be the reason why my gamma lids leaked. I think the pressure and the force of the water smashed the rim of the bucket and pushed the bucket inwards and that broke the seal and let water in.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

City Bound said:


> Thank you everyone. I seriously do not need anything except a little more peace of mind.
> 
> Things are getting better. A friend of friend dropped off six boxes of his old clothes. I am set with clothes. Things are looking up. Black friday is coming and I will replace some things I need then.
> 
> ...


That is a good reason for us to give to you, you could then distribute to those that REALLY need the help. This way we would know the money or donations was being put to good use.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

City Bound said:


> lmrose, seriously I think the go-bag is the first prep a person needs to make a part of their mentality. When all else fails the bottom line is that you need to run.
> 
> Imagine if it was the end of the world and your survial compound was flooding or if it caught on fire, you would have to get out of danger quick and what you leave behind may not be there when you look back.



Exactly and your message should probably be carved in stone somewhere for all of us to remember. 

City Bound, your sharing of personal experience has been invaluable. Thank you for making the great effort to do that for the rest of us, especially at this difficult time in your life.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

you are welcome soul.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

City Bound - Thank you again for your original post. You have made a difference. I have done as you suggested and collected my important documents in zip-lock bags, ready to go. I have a go bag already, but never thought about just protecting my papers (even though they were all in one place). I have a little more peace of mind. I wish I could send some peace of mind to you.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

This thread moved me. Seriously, Im a hard arsed stoney kinda guy and some of you guys really made me tear up a little.

City, if you do have the time or energy it would be good if youd let some of us send some cash via paypal and you could distribute goods on all our behalf.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Good to hear you made it through, CB. Excellent information shared, which all can benefit from in an emergency. I hope getting your life back in order proves less challenging than you anticipate.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

CB, you are a gem, a rarity actually! Thank you for ALL of your posts on this board, and for sharing so much in this thread. Yes you are so right..the most important preps are love and kindness, because this is what helps us to keep our balance when everything else falls apart. Love and kindness becomes even more valuable during disasters and other hard times, when things start to unravel the thin threads of human decency...

Thank you for the poignant reminder, and for the many practical tips too.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you.

Cajun, I agree. Love and mercy are the glue that makes civilization cizilized.


----------

